# عائشه تقدم خدمات تجارية بمكتبها من الصين



## ayshachina (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اسمي عائشة من الصين، أنا أوفر خدمة لكم دون الذهاب الى الصين يمكنك الحصول على جميع البضائع كما يمكن أن أ ترجم لكم التفاوض على السعر مع المورد وتأمين زيارات لكم في جميع أنحاء المدينة، أ ساعدك أيضا في حجز الفندق وتذاكر السفر طيران واثق من أنني سوف ا ساعدكم في رحلة عمل جيدة في الصين من دون أي قلق والاضطراب.

* مصادر موثوق بها المصانع والشركات المصنعة في الصين ،
* تكلفة التفاوض ووضع الصيغة النهائية السعر،
* الحصول على المشاركة بكثافة في عملية الموافقة على عينة،
* متابعة أوامر وحل المشكلة،
* الإنتاج والتفتيش قبل الشحن جودة،
* الشحن، التعامل مع الأوراق، وغيرها.

شكرا على وقتك وانني اتطلع الى الاستماع منك قريبا.

استخدام سكايب أو MSN، ربما يمكن ان يكون لنا حديث جيد هناك، وتعرف على بعضهم البعض بشكل أفضل.

سكايب: JAUNECITRON2012
MSN: [email protected]
EMAIL:[email protected]
MOBILE(WHATS APP):+8618688820140


----------

